

Offer HN: Your app, my design, two markets - niico

Here's the deal.<p>If you are a single hacker founder and have an app with a market or service that I am also interested in working on, I will design the website, the logo and the user interface for free. Plus we will get to market it not only in the US but also in Latin America.<p>Interested? Drop me a line at nico @ nico .im
======
dazzer
What's in it for you, if I may politely ask?

~~~
rudasn
I'm considering of doing the same thing. My main motivation is to meet
interesting people working on interesting stuff.

------
aherlambang
I just shot you out an email

------
klaut
sent you an email.

